# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Shprehje dhe idioma nga gjuha e bukur shqipe!

## MtrX

Te gjithe e dime, sa e pasur eshte gjuha shqipe ne shprehje dhe idioma, te cilat kane ngjashmeri dhe ndryshime nga jugu ne veri te trojeve ku jetojne shqiptare. pra le te permendim gjithcka dime mbi  keto shprehje sa te bukura dhe kuptimplote nga gjuha e paster shqipe...
Si thoni?

----------


## angeldust

Pershendetje klasa  :buzeqeshje: 

M'u kujtua nje qe i kishte lene pershtypje Edith Durhamit ne udhetimin e saj neper Shqiperi, e cila gjithashtu ishte shprehur se qe mahnitur nga bukuria me te cilet shqiptaret perdorin metaforat ne te foluren e perditshme...

... eshte kjo..."Gomar te nisesh, kale te kthehesh."

ose sic e themi nga anet time... "Qen te nisesh, langor te kthehesh"


Gur, gur, behet mur.
Gjella me kripe, kripa me karar.
Te vajtte qafa prape! (lol)
Buke, kripe e zemer.
Si e jema e Zeqos ne maje te thanes (hihih)

Ku hyn Dielli, s'hyn mjeku  (... se domosdo, te sheron dielli  :shkelje syri:  )

....eee vazhdoni tani... mund te vij prape une.

MtrX, po hajde, hidhu dhe ti me ca llafologji ketu!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## USHK

" Kurre mos ja beje gropen dikuj-se bjen vet ne te!"
Fjale e urte popullore- shume praktike.

----------


## Faik

Ja disa nga mua

Hajde Baba ti tregoj Arrat
Kur u be qeni Langua, ce s'me hangri morti mua
Pse s'plas or Tanas
Luj, Lujc maje shegut

----------


## Akrobati

Shqipja eshte e pasur me fjale te urta, shprehje e idioma, por ato qe mua me mahnisin jane lavderimet, kercenimet dhe sidomos mallkimet qe tani nuk me kujtohen shume por jane me qindra.

Gjuha kocke nuk eshte por kocke thyen! Kjo eshte nje nga shprehjet me te bukura shqiptare. Ose gjuha eshte me e mprehte se shpata! Por kjo e dyta nuk i dihet nese eshte origjinale e popullit tone pasi perdoret edhe ne anglisht the word is mightier than the sword.

Sidoqofte, duke patur parasysh shprehjen gjuha kocke nuk eshte por kocke thyen  perqendrohuni ne kuptimin figurativ (i cili pergjithesisht te uron vdekje) por me shume ne menyren e vdekjes, pra ne kuptimin e pare te fjaleve te mallkimeve te meposhtme (si shembujt ne kllapa)

Mallkime!
Te qellofte vetetima! (je duke ecur, krau vetetima ne maje te kokes lol)
Te fuca ne dhe te gjalle! (kjo eshte serioze)
Te hengert mortja! (vdeksh, sa me shpejt marr me mend, menyra nuk peshkruhet)
Tunde kemben! (tundja e kembes figuron dhenien e shpirtit)
Marrc veten ne qafe! 
Kepute/thyeje qafen! 
Te hengert kanceri!
Te hengert veremi!
Renc atje ku sdel me!
Te vafte buza mbrapa veshit!
Te hengert buba! (gjarper)
U befsh copa/copa u befsh!
Te mbledhshin me carcaf!
Te hengsha hallven
Te hengsha dreket!
Mos ardhc i gjalle
Mos pac diten!
Mos pafsh hajer e prokopi!
Tu shofte raca!
Te vrafte qulli!


Shprehje
Halla di te bej byrek por ska miell
Ai stan ate bulmet ka
Gjeti kapaku tenxheren
Sme besojne as syte as veshet
Me je bere si burri i nenes
Je bere gazi ibotes
Na nxive faqen
U beme si kembet e dhise
Na beri qepaze
Ta bej kurizin me te bute se barku
Te bej per uje me kripe
Ta bej mishin te zi
Me rrove te rrova, brisku qe i berberit
Buka ska turp
Ca te nenes e ca te njerkes
U ngriten kembet e i rane kokes
Kush nuk luan kembet, nuk luan as dhembet
Cakalli ben kerdine ujkut i del nami
Dembeli zihet me veglat e punes
Qengji i urte pi dy nena
Ku daullet e ku dasma
Ku i bie une daulles e ku kercen ti
Qente le te lehin, karvani te eci perpara
Fshati digjet k*rva krihet
Mua po me digjet mjekra ti kerkon cigare
Me doli qumshti i nenes ne maje te hundes
Rrite te te haje koken
Rrite sorren te te nxjerr syte
Sorra sorres sja nxjerr syte
Nuk i le dy gurje bashke
I ka hypur peles seprapthi
Ja fut zhulavrekthi (kuturu)
E beri kallame gushti (rremuje hesapi)

Lavderime
Te marrsha te ligat!
Tu befsha kurban
Te ka nena shpirt
Te ka nena xhan
E bukura e dheut
Kokone e nenes
Te keqen nena!
Marc nga ditet e mia
Te lumshin duart!
Me nje gur vret dy zogj
Te merr gjak ne vetull
Sja ha qenin shkopin
I jepet per gjithcka

----------


## bela70

Ja disa   

Luaje mace kryet e buallit.

Dardha nder dardh pik.

I di meta punt e veta.

Ugjet harni per thes.

Pika pika behet bistrica(lumi).

I ngiti te untit nuk i zan bes.

Un(po flas) per rasa ti per drasa.

Njeri thoit tjeteri patkoit.

Mos e nguc gjarprin me krande se te han.

----------


## Fringo

Po te kishte halla ko qe do ishte xhaje
Q**jau nenat, te te thone baba

----------


## D&G Feminine

Te gjette vera ne dhe

Fjala e burrit simitja e furrit, fjala e djalit e renmja e trarit
(dmth kur te ben burri llafe s'ka problem, po kur ti ben djali atehere me mire te te bjere trari i shtepise ne koke) Shume kuptimplote e

----------


## shigjeta

Frazeologjia perben nje pasuri jashtezakonisht te madhe te gjuhes. Frazeologjia eshte e ndertuar ne menyre shume te bukur metaforike dhe po te shikohet me kujdes gjenden shume elemente te tropeve, hiperboles, sinekdotes, etj. Perdorimi i frazeologjise ne te folur e ne te shkruar i jep shume ngjyra gjuhes. Ajo tregon me qarte formen kombetare te te shprehurit ne menyre figurative. Shpesh frazeologjia ka nje brendi te theksuar sociale, sidomos ato shprehje frazeologjike qe u afrohen proverbave.
Nga ana leksikologjike, frazeologjia ndertohet mbi disa te dhena karakteristike te jashtme ose te brendshme te atij sendi me te cilin krijohet lidhje, per te shprehur ne menyre te figurshme nje mendim. Ne frazeologji hyne _ pershendetjet, urimet, ngushullimet, betimet, mallkimet_

*Pershendetjet*

- Tu ngjate jeta!
- Mirese te gjej!
- Mirese erdhe!
- Mirese urdherove!
- U gdhifshi me shendet!
- Udhen e mbare!
- Mire vafshi!
- Ardhesh shendoshe e mire!
- Mbeç me shendet!
- Mire u pjekshim!
- Te mire mbeçi!
- Me shendet!
- Shendet paç!
- Per shume vjet, gezuar!
- Nga mot gezuar!
- Viti i mbare!
- Pun e mbare!

----------


## dionea

"Dardha e ka bishtin mbrapa"
Kjo eshte e bukur  :buzeqeshje: 
Ose "Kalova lumin,te dh*e*sha kalin"

----------


## dionea

Edhe nje tjeter :"Beme baba,te te ngjaj"
"Sheh rrushi rrushin e piqet"
Etjj

----------


## shigjeta

*Urime*

_Per lindje_

- Me jete te gjate!
- Paste kemben e mbare!
- Edhe njeqind!

_Per dasem_

- Per hajer u qofte!
- Paste kemben e mbare dhe buken e embel!
- Te trashegohen!
- Gezofshin shoqi-shojne!
- Te trashegohen e ne koke te beqareve!

_Te ndryshme_

- Rrofsh sa malet!
- T'u befte dita njemije!


*Ngushullime*

- Ju shendoshe!
- Te rrofte kryet!
- Te rroni vete!
- Gjeme tjeter mos paci!
- Kyç e liga!


*Betime*

- Besa- bese!
- Per syt' e ballit!
- Per ate qiell!
- Per kete dhe!
- Per kete zjarr!
- Per kete buke!
- Per koken time!
- Per buke e per krype qe kemi ngrene!


*Mallkime*

- Mos i rafsh kembes!
- T'u thafte goja!
- Mos te qeshte buza!

----------


## roza

> _Postuar më parë nga Fringo_ 
> *Po te kishte halla ko qe do ishte xhaje
> Q**jau nenat, te te thone baba*


hahahhahaha banale por shum funny dhe me shum kuptim ...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DaNgErOuS

i jep doren te merr krahun  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Beuni

Urime per kete teme shume interesante dhe me  dobi te madhe per te gjithe ne. Une do shkruaj disa (fjale te urta) prej atyre qindrave qe populli yne ka krijuar.
- o njeriu me mend provoje njehere ne trupin (shpirtin) tend, ne te dhemb, aq me dhemb
-malli i babajit, malli qerratajit
-cfare ha goja, tregon boja
-peshku qelbet nga koka
-fukarrai kur u be aga, vrau te jatin
-gjene e keqe nuk e gjene gje,(nuk bie rrufeja ne hale)
-po e bere shurren ne det, kripa ta sjell ne gjell
-cfare do mbjellesh do korresh (cfare do hedhesh, do te presesh)
-na moj mace e me ruaj dhjamin (vendos hajdutet te te qeverisin)
-me njeriun tend ha e pi mos bej tregeti
-me mire vone se sa kurre
-nepsi i madh te le pa ngrene
-mos i ngjite shkallet nga shtate a tete, se do biesh me kembe perpjete
-pret thika ne mishin e botes
-me thuaj se me ke rri te te them se cili je
-gjen tenxhereja kapakun
-kazani bosh ben shume zhurme
-po te ulesh e te hash me femije, do te sperkatesh
-te mirat harrohen, e liga kujtohet
-nuk shtyhet dita ne hale
-i duruari, i fituari
-sipas vendit, beje kuvendin
-nga ferra e vogel del lepuri i madhe
-nga ferra del trendafili, nga trendafili del gjembi
-kur digjesh nga qulli, i fryn kosit me pas
-kur u be deti kos, fukarrait i humbi luga
-shkoi te pjell(lind) e deshtoi
- evlati(femija) i evlatit, si mjalti i mjaltit 
-o Dudi o moj Dudi cfare (ku) them une, e cfare (ku) thua ti
-njeriu  i yt te ha mishin por te le kocken, kurse i huaji te bluan kocken
-me shiko me nje sy, te te shikoj me te dy
-injoranca, pjell perbindesha
-bir o Sadush ke te te qaj me pare, koken apo kembet qe m'i ke palare
-ne mes te qorrave, cakerri me nje sy shikon dynjane (eshte mbret)

----------


## ju flet Tirana

s'bie rrufeja ne hale

----------


## Bel ami

ja ca te tjera

ta befte kumara
Tu bufte sa i gomarit Dukate (mund te perdoret edhe si mallkim)
Te dalte koqja e zeze
Mos befsh cek
Te therte me dore
Mali me malin s'piqen,por njeriu me njeriun vriten (kete e pershtata vete :P )
Mos mu kanos si evgjiti te shoqes
Per ate diell

----------


## elisabet

Me qe jemi tek theniet e popullit po shkruaj njeren qe sa here e thote babi im une qesh
*Vajti shyta te vinte briret e la dhe veshet*

----------


## bregu26

Tung juve!
Eshte shume shprehje interesante tek ne kosovaret! ( Ne Shqiperi nuk kam patur rast tadegjoj ndonje here)
Kur lendohesh thua gjith:
" O kuku nane..."
Por kur shef dicka te madhe thua " a babë o babë..."

Ju tregoj nje barcolete e cila ka ndodhur me te vertete!
Isha i vogel dhe nje axhe i imi, po rrinte para shitores me disa shoke te tij ( te gjithe mbi te 60-tat)
Filloi te flas dhe tha " sa interesant more, kur te dhemb dicka, gjith thua, oooo nane bre, po kur kalon rruges, e shef nje m_u_t te madh, menjehere thua:  auuu babe o babe po te madh e paska bere"!

Kur ndertuam shitoren, ishte nje mjeshter i vjeter i cili i lyente muret.
Erdh nje i aferm dhe i tha:
" Pune te mire e paske bere more mik!"
Po ja ktheu ky. "Fakti qe ne e kemi zakon te shajme tere kohen, si e bere mire si keq me shtyen te punoj mire"
"Kur kalon dikush rruges, e shef punen e keqe menjehere thote " phuuu bre nonen, po keq e paska punuar". " Ne te njejten kohe, po e punove mire, ky zotria perseri do te thote, uaaa bre nonen po mire e paska punuar...", "andaj sa shahem, le te shahem per se miri te pakten...."

----------


## bregu26

"Ata qe punojne, nuk behen kurr te pasur, meqense  humbin kohen duke punuar"

----------

